
Show HN: Feeds Pub – A social RSS aggregator - timqian
https://feeds.pub
======
brudgers
For a social aggregator, sharing seems more important than elegance and live
above it on the landing page. Indeed mentioning elegance is a bit inelegant.
It's probably ok to let elegance be implicit. It matters a lot to you, but
your users aren't buying art to hang on the wall. Good luck.

~~~
timqian
Make sense! Thanks for your advice, should definitely update the landing page.

